# Should I turn off my HID lights periodically?



## PieRsquare (Mar 1, 2010)

I've seen this question knocked around many times. I decided to write to a couple lighting companies and have an Electrical Engineer from each of them answer the question for me.

So far, only Sylvania has answered, but that answer is pretty much to the point when considering 24/7 lighting for your grow. Your light health will take 15 minutes a week:

_"Thank you for contacting us about SYLVANIA products.  Your questions, feedback, and opinions concerning our products are important to us.  If you are operating a HID light continuously it needs to be turned off once a week for at least 15 minutes to allow the arc tube time to cool down and "rest".  Once a day is not necessary but it should be depowered at least once a week."_

I also contacted Lumatek. If and when they reply, I'll post their reply here in this thread also.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm going to reply to that message with:

"Thank you very much for your quick response. I have another question for you; As a result of the testing your company has done, what is the best on/off ratio for HID's when used for continuous lighting? I mean the absolute best ratio of on to off time? Is it different for MH and HPS? I want my lights to maintain the best lumens and live as long as possible."

Then I'll see what they say to that. I told the guy I'm growing veggie seedlings indoors using HIDs.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 1, 2010)

Ha! The only email address I found for Lumatek was in the UK. They wrote me back and instead of answering the question, they referred me to a USA Lumatek representative. I've forwarded the email to that person now.

We'll see what they say.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Ha! The only email address I found for Lumatek was in the UK. They wrote me back and instead of answering the question, they referred me to a USA Lumatek representative. I've forwarded the email to that person now.
> 
> We'll see what they say.



This has happened to me too and I never got an answer from the USA rep.


Does lumatek make bulbs?


----------



## leafminer (Mar 1, 2010)

No I do not believe they do. Talk to Philips instead. Or Sylvania.


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Mar 2, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I've seen this question knocked around many times. I decided to write to a couple lighting companies and have an Electrical Engineer from each of them answer the question for me.
> 
> So far, only Sylvania has answered, but that answer is pretty much to the point when considering 24/7 lighting for your grow. Your light health will take 15 minutes a week:
> 
> ...



*Well, here's an example of a 400w MH bulb run 40 days at 24/7 in a glass sealed hood with 6" exhaust vent & fan. Maybe just a flaw in glass manufacturing--but I'll be giving the replacement bulb a "rest" on my next grow........







*


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 9, 2010)

North Fork Hermit said:
			
		

> *Well, here's an example of a 400w MH bulb run 40 days at 24/7 in a glass sealed hood with 6" exhaust vent & fan. Maybe just a flaw in glass manufacturing--but I'll be giving the replacement bulb a "rest" on my next grow........*
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


I'm old and so are my eyes. I can't really see what you're trying to show me in that pic. Can you tell me what it shows and/or post a larger pic? ----Thanks!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 9, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> I'm old and so are my eyes. I can't really see what you're trying to show me in that pic. Can you tell me what it shows and/or post a larger pic? ----Thanks!


 
*he's showing a MH bulb that has been used for 24/7 without a being shut off to cool for any period of time.. the bulb has melted and bubbled out.. thats what the picture is PIE.....*
*LH*


----------

